# JD 6000 series PwrQuad-AutoQuad.



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

What's the record on these series tractor/transmissions? Especially the transmission-average hours before rebuild or failure? Is the AutoQuad a better setup than the P-Quad?

Seems like this frame size, 4.5l engine would be a pretty sweet hay-utility machine. Opinions; good, bad, ugly?


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I've always heard good things about them. Don't know specifics on expected hours on them before rebuild. As with everything I'm sure it comes down a lot to care and type of usage.

We have a 7200 with 5000 hours with the 16 speed PQ and a 6420 with 3000 hours with the 24 speed and no issues yet (knock on wood). The 24 speed is nice because of the faster road speed but otherwise both are great transmissions for hay work. If you are going to be using it for loader work I'd recommend getting one with left hand reverser.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Trotwood2955 said:


> I've always heard good things about them. Don't know specifics on expected hours on them before rebuild. As with everything I'm sure it comes down a lot to care and type of usage.
> We have a 7200 with 5000 hours with the 16 speed PQ and a 6420 with 3000 hours with the 24 speed and no issues yet (knock on wood). The 24 speed is nice because of the faster road speed but otherwise both are great transmissions for hay work. If you are going to be using it for loader work I'd recommend getting one with left hand reverser.


When I picked up my 458SS at the dealer, they demo-ed the baler with a 6330 premium. Never been up close with a earlier version 6000.
It was only a schooch bigger than my 5075M! Very nimble and still small enough that i could trailer it. I was real impressed with the whole layout of the tractor and the 4-speed powershift on the fly has me very interested.
Might pick up more acres from my neighbors.... So, I'm thinking about selling one of my other tractors and upgrading.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

have a 7400 with 4800 hours and 6420 with 1400 hours both with power quad no problems so far. Both are very good haying tractors mow with the 7400 and run round and square balers with 6420 plenty of power easy on fuel and nimble.


----------



## Toenden2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi.

I run a small hay operation entirely for out own use (horses). A couple of years ago we came across a bargain on a 6400 with mfwd and a loader. A really honest looking machine that had lived on a dairyfarm all its life, starting as the farm utility and feeding then just feeding and last just hauling the feedmixer. As far as I know nothing have been done under the cab and the clock says 5250 hours second time around. It runs and drives sweet. The great thing is its small size and yet big enough to borrow some of the big equipment from our neihbours. Apart from abit more height, it can run and turn tighter than our old ih 474 could.

If you do a lot of loader work,then left hand reverser would be great (the right hand does get a bit bussy some times..)

/mads


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I had 6400 that dad bought new the first year they were built, which I believe was 1994. When it left it had over 6500 hrs. on it. No issues with the power-quad, however it did get upgraded from a 2 lever to a three at some point with a recall. It did have a slight issue with starting that may have been caused by the recall or a safety switch. As long as you knew how to start it no problems.

Dad never really liked that tractor, just was not as good as the 2955 it replaced. He always regretted the trade. There were "tractor wars" here with grandpa and his 2 brothers farms back in the day. If one bought a new tractor then one of the other farms had to buy a bigger or newer series.


----------

